# Calvus with neolamprologus-tretocephalus?



## Taratron (Mar 17, 2004)

How well would a pair of each do in a 90 gallon tank, with bristlenose plecos for cleanup? I know several stacks of slate and rock would be needed, but is it possible, or should the trets be alone?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I think it would be an expensive experiment that isn't likely to end well. It takes so long to get a good pair of altolamps that I wouldn't endanger their health...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I tend to agree. If I'm going to attempt to mix something with trets in a 4ft tank, I think it would either be some brichardi/pulcher, or a Telmatochromi sp. shell or similar aggressive fishes.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I got a question now.....

If you did a pair of brichardi and a pair of trets in a 90g tank, Would you have to worry about the trets eating the brichardi fry or the brichardi killing the trets if they tried? Not sure how they mix? Curious is all i am. I would love to do that mix myself. I love both species, Would it work in a 55g?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The trets would try and eat the fry, well pretty much anything would. The brichardi would go after the trets, but the trets are probably robust enough to survive.


----------



## Taratron (Mar 17, 2004)

Would julies be better than calvus, or would they suffer the same fate?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Once the trets pair its a good idea to get everything else out.
Or at least thats what I found in a 60"x18"x18".
Yep Julies more likely to survive because are smart and can hide in caves trets can not get into.
Same with brichardi and Telmats.

Long term its a miserable life for any cichlid (or bristlenose) in with breeding trets.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh guess I should say tret pairs for me have been temp. They fall out from time to time. Be sure to have a cave too small for him to get in and tank dividers ready.
Yep breeding em, huge numbers of cute saleable young. Sadly few grow on to become breeders as most treat em as community cichlids. They are cute and peaceful when young but monsters when adult.


----------



## Taratron (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for the help.  I guess if I want trets, will need a separate tank for the pair? Would a 55 be good, or too small?

Darn this 90. It's a nice tank but I have a hard time finding the fish I want that will be happy there! I have some julies growing out in a 20 long (3 are larger than the 4th, but they're under 2 inches so no way to sex them yet) and some multis, and want to have calvus too, but I might have to not do a Tang tank!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Me I would keep and breed em in the 90g. Keep other tang cichlids in with em untill they pair (or longer if it seems OK). Then move those out if you want to see lots of young being brought up. 90g is far from too big. They produce tons of young and look after them well for a long time. In a 90g you will have to move some young out before the pairents give up on em or the tank may crash from the bioload.
125g is ideal for breeding em a 90g is kind of pushing it but pos. As I said the female needs room and cover to escape from the male between broods.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

In a 90g you could of caurse keep Altolamps with puncs and Julies plus Cyps or Paracyps plus a big shelly.
Kind of a more attractive set up to trets and their long term difficulties. Saying that trets are still one of my fav fish to keep and breed. Prob because they are not easy but get it right then huge rewards in watching em bring up young. Price you pay for such devoted excelent brood care is they make poor community cichlids.
(like N.brichardi and most Neolamps, except puncs and a couple of other dwarfs). You can not have everything esp in just a 90g. :wink:


----------



## Taratron (Mar 17, 2004)

So I could in theory have my calvus and julie (I believe they are dickfeldi) in my 90? Sold!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Me I would preffer a prettyer Julie like J.regani kipili.
But dickfeldi should not be a problem. :thumb:


----------

